# General Business Category > Business Online Forum >  Will Daily Deal Affiliate Networking Site Popular then?

## robinsonwang

*Background:*
As we know, daily deal is one of the most popular marketing way now. Almost all know Groupon.co.za and dealofthedealsa.com, and we all are almost their customers. 

*Problem Ahead During The Discussing*
But to a merchant who want to coopeate with these sites or want to list it's own deal on these daily deal site. 
Want to have this business, we need to talk with the daily deal site representative and we have to disucss the details for a long time. Time passes so quickly and how to shorten the time period is one thing we need to deal with in the discussing. So I am wondering to set up a Daily Deal Affiliate Networking Site just like affiliate site.

*Way to Solve this problem*
Deal Suppiler first set up the commission rate, the listing deal price, the shipping way, the payment schedule, the accepted payment methods and other details. The daily deal site just look at these details and they can judge which one is suitable for them to listing. If they have choose one deal, and they can contact the supplier directly and also can get the link directly. And the supplier site can track it's sale!

*If you have daily deal site, will you pick up some of the deals directly and quickly from the deal supplier?*

I do think this is a good way and I need time to prove it. Do you have some other better way to solve this problem. If some, it will be a big help.

----------

